# Halloween Set-Up so far



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

here's what i have got so far few more things to get ready..
i use light-o-rama so have to run all the plugs and such

Pictures by supermanis25 - Photobucket


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Looks like you have alot already. How much more do you have? The place is looking great.


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks, tring to do a crime scene so making some body bags, probly other things that i'll think of after i get show going this weekend


----------



## MrKrinkle (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work... great attention to detail... looks like a lot of fun...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks great! I'm jealous of your big front yard! Mine is tiny compared to that.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I like your set up so far, especially the bales of hay with the pumpkins... and of course the autopsy room. Do you have much more to put out? I'm debating when I should start...


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

yea got the crime scene done today with a few body bags, got to get my happy halloween sign up, but i'll be changing stuff now until halloween eve (always do)


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

What are you sequencing in LOR? I'm using it too, but mainly for lightning effects and an ambient flicker/fire effect overhead... no music (until the Christmas lights go up in November).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

like it! love the huge yard im jealous


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is hallowen , Ghostbusters, No lives Forever, Thiller, Adams family Theme, halloween Theme, few others may try to work in on the LOR. I also play little clips in between songs.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, You've got tons done. Looks really great so far!


----------

